# Incoming Cheap PA System



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

My 13 year old daughter has started jamming with her friends and to allow them to sing over the guitars (acoustic and electric) and drums and for a place to plug in the keyboards, I ordered this from Guitar Center http://www.guitarcenter.com/Soundcraft-Notepad-124---KPC12P-PA-Package-486287-i1850572.gc It is being shipped to the Buffalo GC, and I'll just drive out and grab it once it arrives next week. I realize it is an entry-level system - and I wish it had some built in digital reverb - but if she and her friends stick with it, we'll consider something better if necessary. All I need now is a couple of mic stands!


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

That should be fine. When I started back in 1962, I went to the local dump and took the speakers out of anything I could find and wired them together into a wooden box. I think I had 13 speakers in my first cab. I used a $7 crystal mic and a used Bogen amp my mother bought for me. I would have been on Cloud 9 with a system like the one you bought for your daughter.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Guitar101 said:


> ......I went to the local dump and took the speakers out of anything I could find and wired them together into a wooden box. I think *I had 13 speakers in my first cab.* ./QUOTE]
> 
> This has got to be one of the most impressive things I have read on GC recently!!
> 
> ...


----------

